# RYC- Memorial Day 5/24-26



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Historically Memorial Day is one of the best weekends of the year :agreed: 

Who is going?
No excuses on price! From what I have seen the trails and mud out there has been excellent lately! 

Not to mention it is a members's second bachelor party! :flames:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

"you know thiiiiss man" - For the first time in a while, it was worth the $60 last time. 











I may need these guys to leave the wifey at home though......


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha yeaaaaa can't wait! It's perfect timing! Gonna be a great weekend!!!!

My other bachelor party for the city boys will be Tuesday after we get back! Then we are tying the knot on Friday!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

BTW - it's worth every penny! Mud is straight nasty out there right now. I can't wait to see what it's like with all this rain. Now hopefully my camper stays dry lol


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

one day ill make it there


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

From all the stuff they are posting seems like they are trying to get the place back in check. Hopefully all the underage punks will go elsewhere once they start getting kicked out.


Keith we will believe it when we see it lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea I see all that! Finally...and hopefully the place will get back in shape


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Agreed. - Some of the responses from the underage crowd really make me want to reach through my computer & slap them.....hard to believe they can really be that stupid.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I would like to pimp slap every last one. That place used to be a mud hole. Now it's a underage drinking contest in the mud.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Sad thing is they don't realize how dumb they sound with some of their comments.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The irony of ignorance is the blissfulness.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Counting down the days! '12 brute is done, just going to change fluids on my bike...truck is done (finally) and ready to go!!!!


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

after reading this I had to go over there and post on their site. I say bravo to them we have never been to that park but if they can keep cleaning up the place it may just make us wanna go.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Few hours over a week to go! The gade is finally ready,6 weeks of waiting on the QSC and STM clutch and its finally installed!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Got my new performance/maverick belt, and got my optimizer all mounted up in a pelican 1010 so it's ready to go on. 

I'm off Friday, plan is to have a lazy morning & roll out there to get a good spot & get a little riding in. - Who's rolling in when? I need at least one other large rig so we can block off a big area.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'm doing the thursday night deal again...just works out better time wise for us. I can't park my trailer overnight at my house and if I loaded up fri am I wouldn't hit the road until dinner time!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sweet! Your rig + mine = the ability to block off a large area w/o tape for them to b* about.


----------



## Firekev90 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ill be out there with my **** 12' brute jrpro just built for me! celebrating his bachelor party in style!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Seen the pics man, good lookin machine for sure.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea JP we will block off a big area! You want to go out where i was before? Kinda out by the tree line all the way back, first camping area on the left (where I usually am)


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Save room for a little ford with a little can am attached. I will be there sat morning


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Should be plenty of room!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> Yea JP we will block off a big area! You want to go out where i was before? Kinda out by the tree line all the way back, first camping area on the left (where I usually am)


Yeah man. We've been setting up in the middle of that back area, puts you right at the gates into the original woods trails.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Sounds good, we will be in line around 1-2am friday AM...so we will pick out a good spot for everyone!


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like I will be there Friday. Pending how my toyhauler idea works out might be staying too. Will see.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Awesome,

got a new mount setup for the go-pro tired of it being on my head! I got it zip tied, sticky taped, and all ready to go! rear facing since nobody wants to lead except me


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pretty much ready to load & roll. Still not done with my 8" audio tubes though and don't have enough stuff here at work to finish them today so oh well. _Might_ go after them some tonight but not pulling the 6's till I know I can finish the 8's. 

Going to take my daughter to breakfast in the AM & then drop her with my parents' and head out. Quick stop by Robert's house to load his bike/stuff and I'll be out there. He's at a training deal in Orlando today & tomorrow so will be out there as soon as they get back.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Was a good ride.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'm slacking but doing pics now! Truck trans is giving me issues although it's no excuse!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely some good ridin' & night partyin'. - Lots of parts casualties, from the tow rigs to the quads.


----------

